# Pouring, painting & tying! Striper & Redfish Jigs!



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

I haven't been on here in awhile. My job got in the way & of course life happens. No longer employed for now, so been taking some time to make some tackle! 

Didn't do the fishing I wanted to do this year, but hopefully will change that this coming season.

Been pouring, painting & tying some jigs for Stripers in the lake (Marion) some bass too & possibly some Redfish on the coast. 
Most of the heads are powder painted, but I did have a few older heads I had made that were painted with enamel & epoxy coated. 

Bass Jigs!
































Hair Jigs!










Bucktails! Going to try these first ones for Redfish.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice work 
You'll have to post the results


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Looks they are ready for a "Chunk" and let the pitching for LMB begin!

Sweet Stuff!

Sandcrab


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks guys! Yep, I really need to spend some quality fishing time this coming season. Sandcrab, I have the trailers, but haven't had the time. Caught a few catfish earlier in the year on shad, but nothing of size. Been here in SC for a year & a half now & have yet to hook up with a Striper! Change is coming!


----------

